Ask HN: How much is my domain tiny.chat worth? - chintan39
======
smeyer
Have you resolved the trademark dispute[1]?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11570516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11570516)

~~~
chintan39
Yes it is resolved now.

------
kyleknighted
While maybe not the answer you're looking for, but the value of your domain is
precisely what someone is willing to pay for it.

~~~
BorisMelnik
yes good point, a domain might be worth "$500" as a hard valuation, but there
might be a client that _needs_ the domain that could be willing to pay 5-6
figures for it. Usually either shorter ones, or really brandable ones.

------
partisan
You are getting fairly consistent responses across your two posts regarding
this domain name. You could follow the advice you've asked for and received or
you could try again in a few weeks to see if public sentiment suddenly and
unexplainably sways in the direction you are hoping for or you can do your own
thing or you can reach out to a lawyer and get an answer.

My recommendation is either the first or the last.

------
notahacker
Whatever offer the company claiming the trademark is willing to make, or zero.

